# Pigeon used as bait needs loving home to retire...Please help! North Georgia



## Tirzah

Hi everyone! This is a bit of an unusual situation, but I have acquired a very special rescue pigeon who deserves a loving home where he can live the way a pigeon deserves to live. Aries is a wild looking pigeon (rock dove?). He looks like the pigeons you see in city areas. He belonged to a professional trapper, and I'm unsure if he was wild caught, or if he was raised in a coop with other pigeons. Aries was chosen to be placed into a special compartment in the back of a live catch trap to entice a nuisance bobcat in the area to be caught. Weeks and weeks went by, and no bobcat. I discovered the trap while taking a walk just days after it had been set. Every single day, I would sneak out to the area where the trap was, and care for Aries, who had barely any room to walk or stretch his wings. He would devour his food and water, and I tended to him every day to make sure he kept weight on through the cold weather. At first he was afraid of me, but then he came to expect my visits and would pace excitedly as I approached him. I grew more and more fond of him, and worried about him more as time went on. It broke my heart to think of him surviving this ordeal only to be used as bait again and again. I made some contacts in order to find out any information I could, and was able to receive the bird once the efforts of catching the cat were abandoned. I took him into my home promising him that he will never be treated in such a way ever again. His tail is pretty tattered, and his wings are clipped. As the days have gone by, I've watched his personality bloom. He has become very vocal, and is quite the show off! Sometimes he likes to be held and petted, and other times he'll give you a swift peck and then strut around telling you who's boss! He's had lots of TLC and is now feeling much better and needing to live a good pigeon life. It would mean more to me than I can express if an experienced pigeon owner could give Aries the life he deserves where he can be social with other birds, and exhibit all his natural behaviors. I've wondered if he could be wild because he does _look_ like wild pigeons, but with my inexperience, I would never make such a decision. I don't even know if he was caught or raised in captivity. That would take a long time anyways, because he has lots of feather repair to do! I've seen some beautiful aviaries on this site, and I know there are wonderful, caring people who could give Aries the life he's probably never, ever had. If anyone has any interest in learning more about Aries, feel free to give me a call or send me an email! My number is 443-465-5269 and my email is [email protected]. Thank you all for reading!


----------



## Charis

I've sent a copy of your post to someone that may be interested.

Poor bird...thank god you noticed and took an interest. You are a real hero.


----------



## spirit wings

I hope it works out with the contact..

you are so wonderful to help this poor bird out.


----------



## Tirzah

*thank you!*

just want to thank you guys for reading and for the support - I appreciate it so very much, and I do hope that something wonderful will come for Aries! Thank you for sending my post to someone who may be interested!


----------



## Jay3

Is there no way to know if he was caught as an adult feral?


----------



## Charis

Is there no possibiblity of you keeping this bird? I feel that you really love him. 
Also...are you positive this is a male bird?


----------



## Jay3

Charis said:


> Is there no possibiblity of you keeping this bird? I feel that you really love him.
> Also...are you positive this is a male bird?


How can they know for sure what he is? Is someone looking for a particular sex?


----------



## maryjane

God bless you both!


----------



## Tirzah

hey everyone! thanks again for the replies. I have spoken to two bird rehabbers, and am quite sure Aries is a male bird. Unfortunately, I am not set up to keep him long term. I do not have the proper housing for him. I am renting at the moment, and plan to move by the end of the summer due to my job. I have done everything I can for him, and watched his behavior and personality change and bloom into a bird who needs to be able to exhibit all of his natural behaviors in a larger space. I promised him he would never be mistreated again, and I knew it would maybe be a challenge to find a good home for him, but I am dedicated to do so. If nothing ever develops for him, I will make sure I continue to provide him the very best I can - I just know that there's a more appropriate home for him out there. With the limited information I was able to get on him, I _think_ he was raised in a coop, because I heard the trapper had other pigeons as well. But it's hard to know for sure where little Aries originated. Thank you all again for the support and replies! I enjoy hearing from you! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Skyeking

God bless you for taking such wonderful care of him and rescuing him.

I believe he will never get any better care then you can give him. He has an absolutely wonderful life. You know him, he knows you, and you went thru this ordeal together, you are the only one who can appreciate him best because of this. Trust me.


----------



## Tirzah

Thank you Trees Gray, that's very sweet, and I do love and care for him. Unfortunately, my plate is just so full with my other animals and my job that I'm at most of the day. Anytime he's not out, he hangs on the side of his cage and flaps his wings in a desperate plea to get out. As the days have gone by, he's become more and more anxious. I will do my best for him as long as needed, but I would appreciate so much someone to take him who has a place for him to fly and be with other birds - maybe an outside aviary? If anyone who has the proper set up would be interested in taking him, I would love to talk to them. Thank you all for listening! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Jay3

I know how you feel about Aries, as my loft was originally built for 6 orphaned baby ferals that I brought home to raise with the thought to release. Until I found this site and realized that they would never know how to make it in the wild. We built the loft and have added other rescues since that time. If I were closer, I'd be on my way over, but shipping a live bird makes me really uncomfortable. And I agree that Aries, (I like that name by the way) deserves a safe loving home and friends.


----------



## Tirzah

Hi Jay3, thanks for the post! It means so much to hear that you agree with what he needs! And yes, the name fits him very well! I wish you were closer too, because it sounds like you have a nice place for your birds, and your animals are so lucky to have found a place of refuge. I've been so excited to find this site where people love and care about these birds and know how to give them a happy life.


----------



## Big T

Tirzah said:


> Hi Jay3, thanks for the post! It means so much to hear that you agree with what he needs! And yes, the name fits him very well! I wish you were closer too, because it sounds like you have a nice place for your birds, and your animals are so lucky to have found a place of refuge. I've been so excited to find this site where people love and care about these birds and know how to give them a happy life.


First off, where in north Georgia are you, I live in Kennesaw. Second, If I took Aries and took care of him until he was ready to ship to Jay then Jay gets a loving Aries, Aries gets to hang with other pigeons as I fatten him up and get him socially, mentally, and physically healthy and ready for a two day shipment to Jay. I'll cover all expense and take good care of him a month or two before I ship. I'll even give Jay a young White Homer to ship with Aries so he doesn't ship alone. Just click on my name and see my albums to see how Aries would live with me until he was ready to ship. Like you I cannot care for Aries for his lifetime but I know Jay will and I can make sure Aries vacation is a good one until he gets to his new home.

Your call and it will not hurt my feelings one way or the other,
God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Msfreebird

Big T said:


> First off, where in north Georgia are you, I live in Kennesaw. Second, If I took Aries and took care of him until he was ready to ship to Jay then Jay gets a loving Aries, Aries gets to hang with other pigeons as I fatten him up and get him socially, mentally, and physically healthy and ready for a two day shipment to Jay. I'll cover all expense and take good care of him a month or two before I ship. I'll even give Jay a young White Homer to ship with Aries so he doesn't ship alone. Just click on my name and see my albums to see how Aries would live with me until he was ready to ship. Like you I cannot care for Aries for his lifetime but I know Jay will and I can make sure Aries vacation is a good one until he gets to his new home.
> 
> Your call and it will not hurt my feelings one way or the other,
> God Bless,
> Tony


What a wonderful and gracious offer!
And Jay, if it makes you feel any better, I am always terrified to ship birds  But I got 4 birds from PattersonK in Michigan last month. Michigan to Maine - overnight! And they were fine


----------



## Elizabethy

Oh my goodness, Tirzah-- THANK YOU for noticing and helping poor Aries. What a nightmare for him to be used so carelessly. You took a heartbreaking story and made it heartwarming. I'm SO glad for Aries that you found him.

And I totally understand what Trees Gray is saying and you two do have a VERY special bond. Perhaps you could adopt a rescued friend for Aries and he could have you and a pigeon life.

But I also understand that may not be possible and want to encourage you as you look for the right adopter. I have been SO fortunate to meet many incredibly kind pigeon adopters and they take great care of the rescued birds MickaCoo has placed with them. (Count Big T amongst them- he's a wonderful pij adopter.)

Again Tirzah- THANK YOU for what you have done and are doing for Aries. I know he appreciates it and so do I. You're his angel.

All best to you both,


----------



## Tirzah

wow I haven't been on here in a couple days and I come back and magical things are happening!! lol! Tony, your offer is so very gracious, and I am extremely interested. I am tearing at the thought of Aries being able to live like the birds I see in peoples' profiles here! I am in Dawsonville, which is really only about an hour from you! Is Jay totally sure about all this? Would a trip up north that far really be ok? It all just seems too wonderful!! 

~Tirzah

~Tirzah


----------



## Jay3

Hi Tirzah. Yes, I thought Tonys offer was really generous. That's Tony. Always doing things for others. I would be fine with this if you don't mind shipping. My loft is for rescues, some are even handicapped, so had to make some adjustments for them as well. We have a Saxon monk, homers, a cute little roller, and a capuchine, plus ferals. My loft is 8X10, and they have an aviary to get out in the air and sunshine. Large windows in the loft for air and sun. We are in Mass., so it is also heated and insulated. I like to spend a lot of time with the birds which are my pets, and wouldn't be able to do that if it was freezing out there. Most think I'm nuts to heat it, but like I said, I'm out there a lot, and I can't imagine my babies being out in the freezing temps of winter. You can check it out on my page if you like, or PM me with any questions you may have.


----------



## Tirzah

Elizabethy, 
your message just touched my heart so much. Thank you for your kind words. Aries and I certainly do have quite the relationship, and it's been so rewarding seeing his personality bloom into the character that he is: If you show your arm to Aries, he flies to it immediately every time! However, he then remembers there's a hand attached to that arm, and he runs to it and pecks at it like it's his job! lol It's the funniest thing! I think he has never until now experienced any loving hands, only mean hands, and so it's taking him some time to learn about kindness. But he gets more trusting and wonderful each day. He is a remarkably smart animal, and learns quickly. He's always showing off to anyone who will watch, and he's learning his name! If you talk to him and use his name, he throws his wings up in the air and holds them there like a little falcon! 
I just had to share that with everyone - he is just such a special and strong little spirit. Also, thank you all for being so supportive and understanding. Because of many circumstances in my life, it really would be best for Aries to be adopted into a loving, forever home. I have looked at some of the pics on here, and wow I am so impressed with the beautiful habitats these birds have! Thank you also for the adopter advice - it feels so good to have this guidance, and know that I can trust people here. You guys are the best! Thank you again Elizabethy for the kind words - it touches me to know that others understand and cherish these birds as little beings, not as things to be mistreated, and I am grateful I was able to promise him he'd never be treated like that again.

~Tirzah


----------



## Tirzah

Hi Jay! Thank you for the post! You are WONDERFUL and i have looked at your beautiful pictures - I am so very impressed! I also love that you heat it - I think that is great of you and it definitely makes sense! I do have a couple questions for you, and would love to talk more with you. At this moment I'm running out the door to take care of something, but when I get home I will get back on here and send you a message! Tony - you are wonderful too - you are so kind - thank you! I will be back later! talk to you soon! 
~Tirzah


----------



## Big T

Tirzah said:


> Elizabethy,
> your message just touched my heart so much. Thank you for your kind words. Aries and I certainly do have quite the relationship, and it's been so rewarding seeing his personality bloom into the character that he is: If you show your arm to Aries, he flies to it immediately every time! However, he then remembers there's a hand attached to that arm, and he runs to it and pecks at it like it's his job! lol It's the funniest thing! I think he has never until now experienced any loving hands, only mean hands, and so it's taking him some time to learn about kindness. But he gets more trusting and wonderful each day. He is a remarkably smart animal, and learns quickly. He's always showing off to anyone who will watch, and he's learning his name! If you talk to him and use his name, he throws his wings up in the air and holds them there like a little falcon!
> I just had to share that with everyone - he is just such a special and strong little spirit. Also, thank you all for being so supportive and understanding. Because of many circumstances in my life, it really would be best for Aries to be adopted into a loving, forever home. I have looked at some of the pics on here, and wow I am so impressed with the beautiful habitats these birds have! Thank you also for the adopter advice - it feels so good to have this guidance, and know that I can trust people here. You guys are the best! Thank you again Elizabethy for the kind words - it touches me to know that others understand and cherish these birds as little beings, not as things to be mistreated, and I am grateful I was able to promise him he'd never be treated like that again.
> 
> ~Tirzah


I know Jay will take good care of him and I will be very good to him until I get him to Jay, but you are very attached so are you sure there is no way you can keep him? That would be the best choice for Aries.

God Bless,
Tony
PS Dawsonville is not that far. I can meet you or you can meet me or we can meet in the middle. Your call.


----------



## Tirzah

hey Tony,
thank you for all your help - I am definitely sure that this is what I want for Aries. I couldn't have asked for any greater home to come up, and I completely trust that he will be in good hands. I would have no problem at all driving him to you - I will just have to come on a day off. Tuesday the 23rd is my next day off. What are the best times for you? Also, how much does it cost to ship a bird? I really want to help! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Msfreebird

Aries is going to be one happy little guy  I think Jay has the only heated loft in New England  He's getting a great home!


----------



## Jay3

Thanks Waynette, but there MUST BE some other crazy person around here who heats. I can't be the only nut. LOL. Who wants to scrape poop in the cold? When it's REALLY cold outside, I pop into the loft and look at my birds, and I just can't imagine them huddled there in the cold. I know, I'm a whimp! LOL. Look at all the birds that live outdoors. And if I remember correctly, you went and bought those reptiles heaters yourself, remember? We're all nuts here in New England.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Thanks Waynette, but there MUST BE some other crazy person around here who heats. I can't be the only nut. LOL. Who wants to scrape poop in the cold? When it's REALLY cold outside, I pop into the loft and look at my birds, and I just can't imagine them huddled there in the cold. I know, I'm a whimp! LOL. Look at all the birds that live outdoors. And if I remember correctly, you went and bought those reptiles heaters yourself, remember? We're all nuts here in New England.


LOL, OK, I admit it! I do put the heaters on when its REALLY cold, but this winter has been pretty mild - temperature wise


----------



## Jay3

It was in my loft! LOL. Ask my birds!


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> It was in my loft! LOL. Ask my birds!


Well, having moved from inland NH to the seacoast has made a difference. The coast is a little warmer in the winter , and we get less snow than inland.


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> Well, having moved from inland NH to the seacoast has made a difference. The coast is a little warmer in the winter , and we get less snow than inland.


Warmer and less snow is always good!


----------



## Charis

Jay3 said:


> Thanks Waynette, but there MUST BE some other crazy person around here who heats. I can't be the only nut. LOL. Who wants to scrape poop in the cold? When it's REALLY cold outside, I pop into the loft and look at my birds, and I just can't imagine them huddled there in the cold. I know, I'm a whimp! LOL. Look at all the birds that live outdoors. And if I remember correctly, you went and bought those reptiles heaters yourself, remember? We're all nuts here in New England.


I heat too. [email protected] heats her loft as well. Pacific Northwest can get kind of chilly too.


----------



## Big T

Down South we air condition our lofts and serve sweet tea to the pigeons.

LOL Tony


----------



## spirit wings

Big T said:


> Down South we air condition our lofts and serve sweet tea to the pigeons.
> 
> LOL Tony


haahhaha! same here in "ol' virginnie ". ya'll come back now ya here!...lol..



Big T, your a big sweetheart!!!!!!! 


this bird really does melt your heart.


----------



## c.hert

We give our birds snow capped mountain ice with a touch of coors beer in the summer and in the wintertime we make home brewed hot herb tea with a twist of lemon and we say : Yall all come back to Coloradee and happy to have Yall visit...c.hert


----------



## Msfreebird

Big T said:


> Down South we air condition our lofts and serve sweet tea to the pigeons.
> 
> LOL Tony


LOL, aaaaayu but can't get theyaa frum heeere


----------



## Jay3

Charis said:


> I heat too. [email protected] heats her loft as well. Pacific Northwest can get kind of chilly too.


Thank you Charis for chiming in! Makes me feel better.


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Down South we air condition our lofts and serve sweet tea to the pigeons.
> 
> LOL Tony


That's too funny!


----------



## Big T

OK here is the plan. I do not need a month to fatten Aries up. I talked to Tirzah and from what we discussed Aries is ready to ship. So next Saturday I will pick up Aries, spoil him till Monday and ship him to Jay Monday morning. Jay, I understand you do not want a white homer to add to your loft so Aries gets the box all to himself. Jay, also PM your number and address so I will have it for shipping. My guess is, a week from Wednesday Aries will have a new home with a new loving family.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Guest

oh dont be white pigeon bias lol


----------



## Jay3

Hi Tony. That's so nice of you to do. Shipping still makes me nervous. It takes 2 days? And Tony, I appreciate your offer of a young homer, I really do, but I really need the space for the rescues that come along, and don't want to crowd. And believe me, that isn't bias. LOL. Nothing prettier than a whole flock of white birds flying. Just beautiful. I watch the small flock of whites that a guy near here flies. So pretty with the sun shining off of them. Thanks again Tony. Always stepping up to do a good deed. I'll pm you my info. I'm looking forward to getting the little guy. Don't spoil him TOO much. Or he won't want to leave!


----------



## Tirzah

I am so excited! I can't wait for Aries to meet his new family! I enjoyed talking to you Tony, and to you Jay - and because of you guys his journey will soon be complete and he will have the life he deserves! As of this very moment, he has finally fallen asleep on top of my fridge after a long session of vocalizing and strutting - what a character lol! I think he will have much to talk about with his new friends


----------



## Jay3

He sounds like a character. LOL. I can hardly wait to meet him. His temporary home will be all ready for him when he arrives, complete with large mirror, and a cozy little corner to sleep in. He'll be introduced slowly to his new friends. He'll be just fine, so Tirzah don't you worry about him. He'll be another spoiled little member of our flock. I'll send pics and updates.


----------



## Msfreebird

I'm still waiting for a picture of this little guy!


----------



## spirit wings

we are SO going to want pics!!!!!!

Don't sweat the shipping jay, I really think that part is easier for the birds...it is the settling in a new home that can be stressful sometimes... this bird got the cream of the crop for a home for sure!!!!! beautiful things happen when people do wonderful things!


----------



## Skyeking

...and I am SO looking forward to Aries adventure to his new home.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> we are SO going to want pics!!!!!!
> 
> Don't sweat the shipping jay, I really think that part is easier for the birds...it is the settling in a new home that can be stressful sometimes... this bird got the cream of the crop for a home for sure!!!!! beautiful things happen when people do wonderful things!


Thanks for the nice comment spirit wings. Okay, I'll try not to worry, (but will anyway) Don't feel bad, I haven't seen him either. He is a pij right? LOL. I know............ that was so kind of Tony. He's something else. You're right about being settled to a new home being stressful. Imagine being put into a box, traveling for a couple of days, All kinds of different smells and noises. People moving your little box around, and God knows what else, then at the end of it, a total stranger opens up your box, and you have absolutely no idea of where you are, or what they are going to do to you. Must be horrible. Well we'll just have to make up for all that when he gets here.


----------



## Jay3

Tony, you could post pics when you get Aries. If you even have time that is. LOL.


----------



## Big T

Jay3 said:


> Tony, you could post pics when you get Aries. If you even have time that is. LOL.


Yes Dear.


Can you tell I'm married?

Tony


----------



## Jay3

*YES!!!*:Thank you!


----------



## Tirzah

hey everybody! I just wanted to update you (i called Jay the other night about this): Aries has been courting me. He hasn't pecked me at all for a couple days now, he'll just nestle down in my hands and rub his beak and face all over me and make little cooing noises. Any time he's strutting around and acting obnoxious, if I just gently put my hand over him, he sinks down and starts acting all lovey and sweet and lets me scoop him up and cuddle him! I keep telling him that soon he will have pretty girl pigeons to impress! I am so excited for him - I think over time with love and trust he will become more and more wonderful and happy. Thank you all again for your support, and Jay and Tony I can't wait for you guys to meet him! I'll talk to you guys soon!

~Tirzah


----------



## Reti

What a wonderful pigeon he is. I am sure he will be very happy to have all the beautiful ladies to court and impress.

Reti


----------



## Big T

Tomorrow is the day I go pick up Aries, So begins his new adventure to his new home.
Yes, I'll try to take pictures.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Oh...........I'm getting impatient to meet him! Can hardly wait to see pics. Thanks Tony.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Oh...........I'm getting impatient to meet him! Can hardly wait to see pics. Thanks Tony.


That's how I felt while waiting to pick up Walter.
Can't wait to see him - sounds like quite a character


----------



## Big T

OK, as promised. Here are the beautiful pictures. Now some notes; Aries has become a pet and is spoiled as well. Concidering what he has been thru he is allowed. Be sure to handle and pet him as soon as you get him home and in the house. While his wings are clipped he can fly. Most birds want space, Aries want attention. His tail feathers are broke in half due to the bait trap being so small but after the next molt he will be fine. Tirzah needs to know so call her and leave a message as soon as he is in your hands.

God Bless,
Tony

PS I'll call you as soon as I get them into the mail.


----------



## Tirzah

hey everyone! Tony came to pick up Aries this evening, and everything went really great! We hung out with Aries in the house for a bit and talked and it was really nice. I said goodbye to Aries and he hopped right into his crate and seemed calm and comfortable - I think he knows he's in good company and good hands. I will pray for a safe journey for him, and can't wait to hear that he has arrived! Jay, you will absolutely love this little guy - thank you for offering him your beautiful home for him to be happy and healthy. Tony, thank you so much for coming to pick him up, and safely sending him to his new home. Everyone else, thank you for all of your support and kind words for Aries - being part of this forum has really warmed my heart. Aries has blossomed into the sweetest and most appreciative little being, and I will definitely miss him. I can't tell you how relieved and excited I am though, for him to live with Jay and her animal family! I took some great pics today, and if I can find the right cord, I would love to upload them on here. I hear Tony may post a couple as well  Jay, call me if you can when he gets there in the next couple days! I'm so anxious for him to be safely in your hands after the flight


----------



## Tirzah

o looks like he just posted them! Thanks Tony!


----------



## Big T

Tirzah said:


> o looks like he just posted them! Thanks Tony!


Your very welcome, God have a special place for people with hearts as big as you two. Hope to meet you there.

God has blessed you,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Tony, you are the one with the big heart. Thank you so very much for all your help. You are a kind soul. And Tirzah, I will definitely call you as soon as we get Aries home. Tony, your pictures say that they are pending waiting approval. What does that mean? I'm dying to see them. I'll be on pins and needles until I have him safely here. Tony thank you again and give Aries a little kiss on the head for me. His cage that will be "home" for a bit until he is situated and introduced to the others, is all ready and set up for him. I can hardly wait to start spoiling him.


----------



## c.hert

Glad your getting the birdie--say a little prayer for safe arrival--lucky birdie..c.hert


----------



## TAWhatley

Attachments have been approved .. so very sorry for the delay!.

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird

You guys are so wonderful! "The Saga of Aries" is like a mini series  He looks so sweet.
Tirzah, he'll be fine and in New England before you know it!
And Tony, you want to pack a little warm weather in the box and send it along with him?  Great Job!


----------



## Jay3

Here I am getting ready for work, but had to come in to see if the pictures were approved yet! Thank you Terry. Oh...........he's cute! Don't worry Tirzah, when he gets here, first a quick hug, then a long drink and then dinner. Then a rest in his new home on the dining room table, to follow by more together time and snacks before bed time. We will have plenty of time to get to know each other before introducing him to the others.

*THANKS FOR THE PICS TONY!*


----------



## Skyeking

Great pics...great story. 

Thank you Tirzah, Tony and Jay3 for your kindness shown to this beautiful little creature. 

This is definitely a 5 star thread!


----------



## spirit wings

great pics! he looks like a nice sweet bird....gotta love em!


----------



## Jay3

I went down to the P.O. on my way home just to let them know that the bird would be coming. I know Tony put my number on the box, but I gave it to them again, along with my cell. I'll be very anxious waiting for Aries. Two very long days.


----------



## Big T

Bad News!! As a tech sometimes my job gets crazy. This was one of those days. I usually swing by the post office on my way to a job site with the birds. But today I never got the chance. Do not worry about Aries. I keep my birds in a crate with food and water until I get to the post office. Then in the parking lot I box them to ship. I had two young birds in another crate to ship to Bella today also. So both crates ended up inside with me while we worked. Aries even got to meet people and loved it. He really is a good bird so be ready to give him lots of attention. My problem got cleared up after five so Aries and the two young birds are back home with me. They will ship tomorrow, my boss promised.

Sorry,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Thanks for letting us know Tony, as i would have been frantic wondering where he was. I'll just plan on a day later. And giving him lots of attention will be no problem here. Thanks again.


----------



## Big T

Aries is on his way to his new home and had a lot to say about it. Had to tell his story a few times as we waited in line because people asked. It is a beautiful story.

God Bless and prayers for Aries,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Oh Tony, you're too much! LOL. So he's a little talker is he? Well, I'm sure he'll have a lot to say when he gets here. I can hardly wait to hear his side of it.


----------



## spirit wings

wednesday is going to be a good day.... can't wait to check back.... jay3 take a deep breath....relax....another breath.... lol...


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> wednesday is going to be a good day.... can't wait to check back.... jay3 take a deep breath....relax....another breath.... lol...


..........


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> ..........


Jay, is he due today or tomorrow?


----------



## Jay3

Tony said he could be here today or maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking tomorrow, but I've never shipped and don't know exactly how long it takes.


----------



## Msfreebird

Jay3 said:


> Tony said he could be here today or maybe tomorrow. I'm thinking tomorrow, but I've never shipped and don't know exactly how long it takes.


Mine came from Michigan overnight!


----------



## Tirzah

Sounds like Aries is on his way! He for sure is a little talker - I'm so glad he'll soon have other birds to converse with! It's definitely much quieter here, and I've been washing his dishes and towels and things, and finding little feathers here and there. He wasn't here too long, but he sure left a mark on my heart. I am ecstatic about his journey to Jays - where he can live a wonderful life the way he deserves. All of this was truly meant to be! And I love visiting the forum and keeping up with everybody - you have all been so wonderful! Jay - feel free to call me at any time day or night when Aries is safe with you. I know you will be very busy getting him set up and getting to know him, so whenever you have a free chance, I'd love to hear what you think of him. Thanks again, and I'll talk to you soon!  

~Tirzah


----------



## Big T

Alright, some rules. Aries likes his tea sweet and on ice, his grits with salt and butter, (no cream of wheat with sugar). On those cold winter nights when his mate, (and yes good southern boys can always get a cute northern girl), is not looking put a little moonshine in his water to warm the blood.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## spirit wings

Big T said:


> Alright, some rules. Aries likes his tea sweet and on ice, his grits with salt and butter, (no cream of wheat with sugar). On those cold winter nights when his mate, (and yes good southern boys can always get a cute northern girl), is not looking put a little moonshine in his water to warm the blood.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


ok, are you sure your not in my family?...lol....


----------



## Jay3

Well, Aries arrived this afternoon at our local Post Office, and as asked they called me. When I went down to pick him up, the girl placed his box on the counter while she checked on a few things, and you should have seen the looks I got when the box started to move a bit as Aries was obviously jumping around in the box. Then he started complaining quite loudly about being confined for so long without food or water. I assured him that we would be home soon and he would be fed and watered. That seemed to satisfy him for a few moments, until I lifted the box , at which point he began his vocalizing again. I just smiled and explained it was a pigeon, and we left. Once at home, I brought him into the room right off of our loft, where he could here the other birds, so he started up again. He really is a talker. LOL. When I placed him in the cage with the large mirror, he became very agitated and didn't much seem to like the guy in the mirror. He kept circling and attacking him, so I removed the mirror. He settled down some after he was sure that the intruder had left, and had some lunch and a good long drink. He particularly seems to like the safflower seed. We brought him into the living room where our Scooter resides, and flew immediately to Scooters cage. I let Scooter out, and he flew to his shelf over my computer chair. Aries followed, but it didn't take long for them to decide that Scooters perch just isn't large enough for the both of them, so I removed Aries from the shelf, and let him fly around a little. I called him to me, and he did come and land on my arm, and doesn't seem at all afraid of people. He just wanted to explore a bit. He's a great little bird, and full of personality. It'll be lots of fun having him here. He won't be going into the loft for a while, so we'll get to know him and spoil him for a while first.Then he will be introduced to the flock. Don't know if they're ready for him or not. I have a feeling he is going to take over. Ought to be interesting. I called Tirzah to let her know that he had arrived safely. And now he is all tucked into his cage, which I don't think he likes, as he pretty much had to run of things in Georgia (spoiled rotten, LOL). And I'm sure he'll sleep well after so much excitement. Here are a few pics of the little monkey.


----------



## Pigeonlove

This is better than CNN!! I couldn't wait to come home and find out if he made it safely!!! What a beautiful story! (And beautiful bird!)


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Alright, some rules. Aries likes his tea sweet and on ice, his grits with salt and butter, (no cream of wheat with sugar). On those cold winter nights when his mate, (and yes good southern boys can always get a cute northern girl), is not looking put a little moonshine in his water to warm the blood.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


Okay, we can do all this, but where do I get the moonshine? Got any you could send us? LOL.


----------



## c.hert

I will send you a gallon because with that little bugger your going to need it for youself--what a precious bird and very pretty too...c.hert


----------



## Jay3

c.hert said:


> I will send you a gallon because with that little bugger your going to need it for youself--what a precious bird and very pretty too...c.hert


LMAO! Yes! I believe you may be right. He is full of it. Lots of personality, and not afraid of anything. I probably will need it. He is already trying to take over the house! ..........................And I think he may be winning!


----------



## c.hert

There is no doubt in my mind he is going to win if he already hasn"t and maybe you should put extra in his water jug to get him to bed proper (first night you know) an then check him for a hang over tomorrow---but worry about tomorrow tomorrow---glad you got the little bugger and a lucky feral to have a good home....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Well, as of right now, much against his protest, he was tucked into bed. He did argue though. Thinks he should be able to dance on top of Scooters cage all night. Scooter really hates when that happens. LOL. We shall see what tomorrow brings.


----------



## TAWhatley

Well done all! Aries is a big enough hoot that he should be an OWL! 

Terry


----------



## Msfreebird

Congratulations on your new arrival! I'm glad he made it safe.
LOVE that 2nd picture  Looks like a very determined little guy!


----------



## Jay3

That second pic is exactly the way he looked at me when I put him to bed. He has a mind of his own.


----------



## c.hert

He' a fatty isn't he---this is second day in his new home---what kind of cell phone do you have and did you take those pictures with it?? You have your hands full and those people sure took good care of him and he is pretty...c.hert


----------



## spirit wings

good news!, went from bobcat bait to living in pigeon paradise...lol... hope he continues to do well.


----------



## lwerden

WOW!!!!......What a heartwarming thread.

A true rags to riches story........with the most wonderful ending.

Bless all of you who made this possible.

Jay3............I know this little guy will be spoiled rotten (and he deserves it) with you.


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I'm glad *Aries* made the journey safely and is in good spirits!

Frankly, I was a bit worried about his being confined in a dark box during the journey, after his confinement as "bait" for so long. 

Best wishes for all! 

Hope to hear more on Aries and his new housemates and aviary companions later. Maybe continue this thread, for continuity.

Larry


----------



## Skyeking

What a handsome hunk!

You have come a long way....baby...and you such a wonderful sight!

Thank you for this wonderful update and pic!


----------



## Jay3

Well I weighed Aries last night and he was 317 grams. Thought he felt a little light, and Can feel his keel a bit more than I would like. Then I wormed him. This is what I found this morning, and it isn't even all of them. And this my friends, is why I always worm a new bird BEFORE adding him to my loft. Some don't believe that it is necessary, but I do. You just never know, and I don't want to be bringing in problems to my birds. I think a bird should always be wormed when you get him, and go from there. I think he'll feel a lot better in a couple of days. He'll be done again in about 12 days. This must have felt great in his tummy. Don't know if the guy who put him in the cage ever wormed or not. Probably didn't do much for his birds.










I will follow it up with a poop check at my vet next week.


----------



## c.hert

Thats absolutely horrible and that is why I take my birds especially new ones to the vet to check out before I mix them with my other birds and no I would never permit that--Thank goodness you wormed her and found that out and she must feel so much better and I hope I get my little bird too and I wonder if she even has a name...The vet is a Avian vet (well knowned) and will give the pigeon a complete examination before I place her with any of the other pigeons and I check my loft twice a year by bringing a assortment of freshly picked up poop to my vet for a test...Thats horrible--Thank goodness she went to a good home that checks these things out...c.hert


----------



## Charis

EEK...Poor bird. Bet he will feel great now.


----------



## Tirzah

UGH that's terrible! I really did wonder if he had worms because although he ate real well, I could really feel his keel too. I did have someone look at him, but they said his weight was fine. Guess I shoulda known better to listen to my gut and not always what someone tells me. With where he came from, I guess it's not surprising that he has so many worms. I feel terrible that he had those horrible things while he was with me, and I could've done something to help him. Sorry about that Aries. Thanks for taking such good care of him Jay. And also, those really are beautiful pictures - his face says it all doesn't it?  Remember early on how I was concerned about him bullying your birds? lol I knew he was a spitfire!


----------



## c.hert

There is no way you could have known Tirzah and you trusted someone who should have been in the know about these things--not your fault--you saved the birdie life so don't be sad over something you could not control especially since you thought it was taken care of---he's a beautiful bird and he actually looked fat to me but I did not feel his keel either--glad its taken care of.....c.hert


----------



## Tirzah

hey! Thanks so much c.hert. I actually just called Jay and she made me feel all better about it, and that I have nothing to worry about at all. I just felt like maybe I should have done more, but Jay assured me I did everything I needed to do, and now he's getting the rest of the things he needs. It is best he is getting all of this care with Jay, because she can really follow up on it - she has an avian vet and is extremely knowledgeable herself about how to handle the worms. I am so impressed with the care he is getting with Jay - I couldn't be any happier for little Aries! Also, I got to hear him over the phone and as usual, he had quite a lot to say lol!


----------



## Big T

Tirzah said:


> hey! Thanks so much c.hert. I actually just called Jay and she made me feel all better about it, and that I have nothing to worry about at all. I just felt like maybe I should have done more, but Jay assured me I did everything I needed to do, and now he's getting the rest of the things he needs. It is best he is getting all of this care with Jay, because she can really follow up on it - she has an avian vet and is extremely knowledgeable herself about how to handle the worms. I am so impressed with the care he is getting with Jay - I couldn't be any happier for little Aries! Also, I got to hear him over the phone and as usual, he had quite a lot to say lol!


Look you did great. We who keep birds know to worm and treat. That is also what you asked for, a good home. I was going to treat him before shipping if he wasn't as healthy as he was. I knew he would make the trip and knew Jay would take it from there. Aries, lives and has brought joy to us all and that young lady IS your fault. 

Personally I find moonshine is a great wormer for me, wouldn't waste it on my birds though.

God Bless,
Tony

PS Jay, you think he is a handful now. Wait until he is at full health.


----------



## Jay3

You guys are just too much! LOL. Yes, I received a call from Tirzah, who was very upset about the worms. I assured her that it is a reflection on the person who owned Aries BEFORE he was rescued by Tirzah, and not on her. If not for her, he would probably be in another cage as bate for some animal. Tirzah, you did good. He is a spoiled little brat that can't be left alone in the living room with Scooter, or he knocks him off his shelf. He is full of personality, and unafraid of people. He loves attention and is very vocal. He's fun! Wait until he goes into the loft and tries to knock Screech or Samson off of their perches. He will learn that nice is better....................much better. This weekend is suppose to be nice and warm and sunny. Bath day! Aries will get to bathe. He is dancing on the top of Scooters cage as I type this, and talking up a storm. Not a boring feather on his whole little body. He never stops. Don't know where he gets his energy. Tony, yes, he is a handful, and you're right. Imagine what he will be like in a couple of more weeks? Anyway, we just love him, and wouldn't want him any other way. And Tirzah I appreciate that you trusted us with him. We'll take good care of him. Promise!


----------



## spirit wings

what kind of dewormer did you use.... looks like it works great!....lol..


----------



## Larry_Cologne

I suppose _the worms_ would consider this to be a horrible website. Looks like a massacre is taking place. (Are there any worm enthusiasts around?).

Hope *Aries* feels better after this.

Larry


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> what kind of dewormer did you use.... looks like it works great!....lol..


I used Ivermectin---down the throat.


----------



## mr squeaks

*YIPPEEEE!!!*

So glad this little spitfire has his forever home now!!

About those worms...I had Mr. Squeaks poops checked by his Avian Vet while he was being treated for his wing injury....negative.

Fast forward another month and there, in his poop, was a live Round Worm! It IS possible to get a negative reading. Squeaks was treated and passed another 6 !! Hasn't had any since!

My Vet prescribed Panacur, which many are very leery about. However, Dr. Burke was a firm believer in the stuff and he had pigeons of his own. He also carefully gave me the dosage to use according to his weight. He told me that Squeaks shouldn't have any more worm problems after treatment...and he hasn't. Then, again, he is a house pij...

We send *GREETINGS!!* to the handsome personable ARIES!! Squeaks says he is a pij after his own heart!!

Love, Hugs and Scritches

Shi/Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Guest

sounds like this pigeon found a happy ever after no matter what to me , good work all that were involved


----------



## c.hert

Well Jay3 because of that picture that you posted with the bird droppings this made me actually sick with nightmares so what I did today was get two volunteers and place them in my bird room and I am giving them wormout just to make sure that no worms come out and if any come out like your picture I will be visiting the vet to have a chat with him for these particular birds were wild birds (Spinner and white wing) that came back to my porch dying with pnv but after caring for them for months sent them to the vet for a complete examination before I placed them in my loft and they look like they are thriving and they are strong but your new pretty piggie looked strong too and look what you discovered and I hope that NO WORMS come out and I will keep you posted. I have 2 birds and assorted droppings from both sides of the loft checked twice a year for 10 years now and never had a worm diagnosis---so I am just checking with the two volunteers (Spinner and White Wings) I freed these birds two times and they came back sick and smelling of some toxic substance--bad smell--maybe partly starving smell--don't know but they are my pets now--so we will see--right now they don't look too happy and gave them wormout for two days and I hope that no worms come out like in your picture. The picture for me really put a realty in this situation for me so I thank you for it....Best wishes with your new found friend Aries....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

I always worm new birds because if they have them, it'll spread to the other birds. I don't want a problem. And actually, you can pretty much assume that feral birds will have them. Good luck.


----------



## c.hert

Oh my goodness I hope these two volunteers don't show me something like that picture you took especially since every year I am paying good money to check this out and its been 10 years of checking twice a year and they (spinner and white wings) better not put out any worms for viewing because I just had these two throughly checked out a month or two ago when they got well so I could put them in my main loft and if they have worms I am going to pay a visit to my vet who is in charge of these medical affairs. I go in and look at their droppings every 10 minutes just for the fun of it---c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Well I hope you don't have any worms. Poor Aries had enough for everyone.


----------



## Charis

c.hert said:


> Oh my goodness I hope these two volunteers don't show me something like that picture you took especially since every year I am paying good money to check this out and its been 10 years of checking twice a year and they (spinner and white wings) better not put out any worms for viewing because I just had these two throughly checked out a month or two ago when they got well so I could put them in my main loft and if they have worms I am going to pay a visit to my vet who is in charge of these medical affairs. I go in and look at their droppings every 10 minutes just for the fun of it---c.hert



The worm eggs don't show up in every dropping and so they can be difficult to diagnose. To be on the safe side, it's best to worm them.


----------



## c.hert

Thanks Charis but I gave the two a wormer and I want to see if I can get something like Jay3 got in the pictures and I have never wormed my birds and I have never had to because I get them checked twice a year not that I won't ever get some but I am curious on these two wild birds because I got them checked out individually by the vet with fresh droppings so that I can put them in my loft and I sure don't want worms like Jay3 found with Aries and if I find worms in these two birds then I am going to have to worm my whole loft and this I am concerned about and I would have never put them in my loft if they had worms or canker and a clean bill of health and they got this a clean bill of health...I am checking every so often and worried some..its called at this time no trusting the vet and I should be ashamed of myself but we will see and I have worm phobia right now and I will let you all know after I scream a bit....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

What Charis is saying, is that even if you get the droppings checked, worms may not show. Better to worm maybe spring and fall. Or even once a year would be better than not doing it. You can buy wormers for the water to flock treat all the birds at once, so that's pretty easy.


----------



## c.hert

I know what you both are saying but I do have a philosophy and it might be off kelter from yours but I feel as long as I continually check for worms working with a more than qualified vet and I never have any eggs or worms and the birds are healthy and not light or tires and they look good and the droppings are normal except for a few loving females and I know who they are I intend to keep the same system as long as it is working for me--because if I get worms then I realize that I have to worm but I have not as of yet to my knowledge and it fits me fine and I do everything I can to prevent worms as other people do (wire floors, scaping, continual fresh water, etc etc)and I get no sign of them ---I"m happy doing this way----no if either of these two birds who volunteered for the wormoff shows any sign of a worm than we will continue this discussion and get the proper advice on loft worming and it would have to be done and a talk with my vet---this is just my way---but I know yours is very very valid--with much experience--but that picture shocked me---in my life I have qualms about taking an aspirin and its just my idiosnycracy (spell)..Thanks and I know you mean well..c.hert


----------



## Charis

C. hert...I think your philosophy may indeed be off kilter. It's very easy for worms to go undetected for a long, long, time regardless of how diligent the keeper may be.


----------



## c.hert

I know your right but we will see how this goes---these birds are really bad volunteers and they are strong and complaining and making a mess and I figured they of all the birds would be the best because of the long time in the bird room recuperating from their illness and at least they smell good now but they are bad birds and want back to the loft and I tell them just one more day and its all Jay3 fault and that Aries bird and they tell me they understand as they demolish the water container and the food all strewn around and the noises they might--they are a handful--and I have changed white wings 3 times now because of the water so I got him a jar water type to out smart him--mistake he's on top of it--and they used to be so good in the bird room-- plenty of droppings but no worms so far.....c.hert


----------



## drifter

Jay3 said:


> I used Ivermectin---down the throat.


How much Ivermectin do you give each bird. Would it be ok to use an eye-dropper?


----------



## Msfreebird

c.hert said:


> I know your right but we will see how this goes---these birds are really bad volunteers and they are strong and complaining and making a mess and I figured they of all the birds would be the best because of the long time in the bird room recuperating from their illness and at least they smell good now but they are bad birds and want back to the loft and I tell them just one more day and its all Jay3 fault and that Aries bird and they tell me they understand as they demolish the water container and the food all strewn around and the noises they might--they are a handful--and I have changed white wings 3 times now because of the water so I got him a jar water type to out smart him--mistake he's on top of it--and they used to be so good in the bird room-- plenty of droppings but no worms so far.....c.hert


_When they do a fecal float to look for worms - they don't see or look for __worms_. They are looking for eggs. Birds can have worms and come back with a "negative" fecal float. And, 99% of the time, the veterinarian does NOT read the float - the technicians do. It can be misread - believe me!
I can't count the number of times I've sent out fecal samples to the lab and they came back negative. I wormed the birds anyway, they pooped out worms!!!


----------



## c.hert

Everybody thanks for the information and I do appreciate it and I will use it in the future but right now I have a experiment going on to see if I can duplicate what Jay3 was able to do and that is to get worms out of these two wild bird volunteers and that information about the fecal float was invaluable --thank you....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

I use the 0.5% from Foy's 3 drops down the throat. But if you used the drench, it would have to be watered down.


----------



## Jay3

c.hert, I was amazed when I saw them too. LOL. Shocked was more like it.


----------



## c.hert

This thread is about your beautiful Aries and I know that you have to worm him again soon to catch the eggs and is he going to feel better and so glad the prior owners cared about him and placed him with you--lucky bird--your picture shocked me so bad that I am going to start another thread on small talk about worms because I don't want disturb Aries life long experiences that you can share about him and how he is doing...especially since the prior owners might be keeping up with their thread....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

A thread on worms would be good. Probably people would have a lot to say.


----------



## Big T

c.hert said:


> This thread is about your beautiful Aries and I know that you have to worm him again soon to catch the eggs and is he going to feel better and so glad the prior owners cared about him and placed him with you--lucky bird--your picture shocked me so bad that I am going to start another thread on small talk about worms because I don't want disturb Aries life long experiences that you can share about him and how he is doing...especially since the prior owners might be keeping up with their thread....c.hert


Yes we are keeping up, but I find it is just a costly to worm twice a year then to pay for poop checking. My rule of thumb is worm all new birds and all birds spring and fall. So far no problems. Aries I kept separated from the rest because I kept him only two days. After shipping him I cleaned out his carrier, this was before I found out Aries had worms. I am very careful with any new bird. All get treated and watched two weeks min before I add them to the flock.

Tony


----------



## Jay3

Tirzah, if you are still following this, this morning, we brought Aries out of his cage for some exercise, and he flew immediately over to Scooters covered cage to check things out. That's him peeking behind the sheet that we cover Scooter with at night. Too much!









Then this afternoon I got all the birds into the loft, and let Aries out into the aviary for a couple of hours, to enjoy the warm air and sunshine. He really seemed to enjoy it. He can't be let out with the others yet, but he enjoyed it just he same. He doesn't seem interested in bathing yet, as twice now he has had the opportunity and not taken it. Maybe he just needs to get more comfortable first. Here he is in the aviary enjoying the day.


----------



## Tirzah

hey everybody! I am most definitely keeping up and I'm sure learning a lot! Jay, I am ecstatic to see these pictures! Thank you so much for posting them - Aries looks so happy and so beautiful in the aviary! He must have felt wonderful in the outside air. I can see that same Aries expression on his face - I love it! I really love hearing how he's doing and reading everyone's posts! Thanks Jay! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Jay3

He was so cute this morning Tirzah. He's like a little wind up toy. He stomps around boo cooing a lot. He's like constant motion. I put a towel up on a shelf on top of my scanner over the computer, and he seems to like that. When he goes up there he quiets down. He can look down and see me at the computer. Anyway, he was going all over the room stomping and cooing loudly like he does, so I picked him up and held him. He didn't seem sure whether he wanted to be held or what, until I started to pat him over his head and down his neck. He settled right down and relaxed. He loves that. He eventually closed his little eyes and fell asleep. Just sort of snuggled in. So cute.


----------



## Tirzah

haha that is so fantastic! how has he been the last few days? has he been getting cuddlier and cuddlier? has he met any of his future pigeon room mates yet? p.s. tell him hi and give him a little kiss for me! The thought of him makes me smile every day.


----------



## Jay3

He likes to follow me around when he's out of the cage. He has gone into the loft in a cage to see the others, but not allowed to fly free in there yet. Don't worry, he'll be in there soon enough. Don't know if they're ready for him or not. He's no shrinking violet. He likes it when I hold him, and hates the cage. He is still VERY vocal. And I have to take turns letting him and Scooter out, as he knocks her off her little perch near my computer. Like I said, he's no shrinking violet.


----------



## Jay3

Aries still loves his time outside in the warm sunshine.


----------



## blackknight01

could you please post pictures of aries?


----------



## blackknight01

nvm sorry didnt see the pictures


----------



## mtripOH

What a lovely and happy looking pigeon! Jay3 thanks for taking this fine bird in and giving him a forever home. What a blessing you are! Tirzah, thanks for helping this poor fella out. The world needs more people like you! Be blessed!!
~melissa


----------



## Jay3

mtripOH said:


> What a lovely and happy looking pigeon! Jay3 thanks for taking this fine bird in and giving him a forever home. What a blessing you are! Tirzah, thanks for helping this poor fella out. The world needs more people like you! Be blessed!!
> ~melissa


Don't forget Tony who picked up the bird, and shipped it to me. He paid for the whole thing. That's a lot in my book.


----------



## c.hert

Yea Big T is becoming a more likeable person each day that I read the posts and yes: Kuddos to Big T. c.hert


----------



## Big T

Jay3 said:


> Don't forget Tony who picked up the bird, and shipped it to me. He paid for the whole thing. That's a lot in my book.


Alright, just so you know there is more to it. Someone, who doesn't want to be name, paid me back on the shipping. I cannot take credit if I didn't earn it. A lot of people wanted to see this bird happy.

Also, I have guns, knifes, daughters, and an image to keep up. Ya'll don't go screwing that up now. The boyfriends might find out.

Tony


----------



## c.hert

But it was the offer that started the whole ball of wax off to begin with and you certainly desearve a lot of credit for that and you made it all possible as well..Good for you....c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Aries is a character. He hates being caged, which he still is during the day, as he is still inside the house. He is very social, and no matter who comes to the house, he is atop their head. He would run the house if he had his way, and loves following us around. He should love it when finally out in the loft chasing the females around. LOL.


----------



## c.hert

You got your hands full......beautiful pigeon......c.hert


----------



## Jay3

Well today he discovered Scooters shelf in the bathroom in front of the mirror. Now he has a new favorite spot to hang out. And someone to talk to.


----------



## Tirzah

hahaha these pictures just totally made my entire day! Thank you so much Jay - Aries and all his little antics crack me up!!


----------



## TAWhatley

Ya got good friends, Jay3! Loved the photos! I am so very happy this all worked out as it has!

Terry


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> Aries is a character. He hates being caged, which he still is during the day, as he is still inside the house. He is very social, and no matter who comes to the house, he is atop their head. He would run the house if he had his way, and loves following us around. He should love it when finally out in the loft chasing the females around. LOL.


Tell Don I love the new hat fashion he's got going there! LOL

Great pics!


----------



## Jay3

Aries has been in the loft more lately, and seems to have his eye on my little Scrappy. He chases her all over the place, which she seems to like, but then she starts playing hard to get and even pecks at him. 









Good luck to him if they end up together, as she is a very spirited little hen. She'll put him in his place.
Last night I locked him into a box, hoping that he would take it as his box, and today, he has been returning to it, so things are going good so far.


----------



## c.hert

He looks absolutely beautiful and a happy bird for he has a beam in his eye as well and what a lucky bird and such lucky parents as well...c.hert


----------



## Big T

Curtains!!!! in a loft????? Sorry Aries, I didn't know.

LLOL Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Curtains!!!! in a loft????? Sorry Aries, I didn't know.
> 
> LLOL Tony


There is a reason for the curtains. When the loft was new, sometimes from out in the aviary, they would try to fly in through the top window and hit the glass. So I put the curtains up so that they would know not to go through there. I now know that when the windows get dirty, they will know not to go through them, but I really don't like dirty windows.


----------



## Noahs helper

Big T said:


> Curtains!!!! in a loft????? Sorry Aries, I didn't know.
> 
> LLOL Tony


Yep CURTAINS, and has the nerve to make fun of me!


----------



## Jay3

Noahs helper said:


> Yep CURTAINS, and has the nerve to make fun of me!


Jan, the curtains would look great in your doll house nest boxes. I could send you some!

LOL. LOL. LOL.


----------



## Msfreebird

Big T said:


> Curtains!!!! in a loft????? Sorry Aries, I didn't know.
> 
> LLOL Tony


LOL, that's the 1st thing I noticed! Bet their in the wash alot!!


----------



## Jay3

Msfreebird said:


> LOL, that's the 1st thing I noticed! Bet their in the wash alot!!


It's only the one window!


----------



## Big T

Jay3 said:


> It's only the one window!


Come on Jay, it's cute and to be honest I know Aries would want curtains over his window instead of an open air bobcat trap. That is one cool bird and we both know he has a happy home and a wonderful person keeping him.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Noahs helper

Jay3 said:


> Jan, the curtains would look great in your doll house nest boxes. I could send you some!
> 
> LOL. LOL. LOL.


*COTTAGE* Jay *COTTAGE*! It's Cottage Landing, not DOLLHOUSE Landing! If I use the curtain, will you call it a cottage then??? ROFL


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Come on Jay, it's cute and to be honest I know Aries would want curtains over his window instead of an open air bobcat trap. That is one cool bird and we both know he has a happy home and a wonderful person keeping him.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


Thanks Toni, but it's okay. You can tease me. I really don't mind. When I read your first reaction to the curtains I laughed so hard I cried. It was funny! And the way you apologized to Aries was cute. You're just too much! And you're right. Who puts curtains in a loft? Probably just me. I like clean windows, but hate the birds trying to go through the glass. Besides, it gives it a homey look. I'm out there a LOT, and it has to look nice for me too.


----------



## Big T

You know what??? It's your loft and you can do what you want,just don't tell my wife or she will having me washing windows..........again. 

Jay, we may not always agree but we both love our birds and care. You are a beautiful person and the world needs more like you. There is a place in heaven for you and I bet it is full of birds.

You are Blessed,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> You know what??? It's your loft and you can do what you want,just don't tell my wife or she will having me washing windows..........again.
> 
> Jay, we may not always agree but we both love our birds and care. You are a beautiful person and the world needs more like you. There is a place in heaven for you and I bet it is full of birds.
> 
> You are Blessed,
> Tony


You're right. We both love our birds and care. And I hope that place is FULL of birds...............and DOGS! See ya there!


----------



## Tirzah

hey Jay! beautiful pictures! Aries looks absolutely wonderful and so happy - and that little hen is beautiful! I hope she give him the time of day! It's so exciting to see how well he is doing. Also, my mom says hi - she keeps up with the forum every day up in Pennsylvania. She came down to Georgia to visit me right after I'd brought him home, and really fell in love with him, so she is just as excited about his progress! Thanks for the updates - they always brighten my day! and tell Aries hi for me!


----------



## Jay3

Okay..............here's the story. Aries was pursuing Scrappy, our pretty little hen. She was blowing hot and cold with him. She would hang with him, but if he started getting too familiar, she would peck him and run. She really is a Scrappy little thing. Cute but fresh. In the mean time, Rags, my little rescue from last summer, took one look at Aries and knew he was the one for her. SHE pursued HIM. She kept going to his box, and wouldn't leave. Here she is sitting outside his door, and refusing to leave him alone. 









He even threw her out a couple of times. But she kept coming back. After a couple of days, she won! While Scrappy was playing way too hard to get, Rags was nuzzling him and preening his neck. One morning I went in and they were snuggling in his box. 









Rags is one that I am particularly fond of, so he'd better be good to her. She is sweet and affectionate, and very patient with his demanding nature. He believes a hen should be chained to the nest box, and is always hot on her tail whenever she is out. 
I thought maybe he was going to switch again, when Scrappy got mad, and started chasing Rags away. It seemed she only wanted him when Rags became interested. They were out in the aviary, and Rags just left as if she couldn't be bothered with Scrappys nonsense. That left just Aries and Scrappy, standing there looking at each other. I was holding my breath to see what he was going to do. He turned and watched Rags hop back through the window into the loft, then he looked at Scrappy. All of a sudden he jumped down and went chasing after Rags. I knew she had won. Like I said, she is one of my favorites, so I was glad. She's a cute little feral who had fallen from a very high nest way up on a city building during a very cold and rainy spring last year. She was found huddled against a building on the city sidewalk during a pouring rainstorm, and only a couple of weeks old, by a great young couple who took her home.She was filthy and the first thing we did was to give her a bath. Looked like a street urchin. He couldn't have done better. And I think he knows it, as she is never allowed too far from his side. Here is a pic of Rags, sitting in their box.









And this weekend, when I put out Timothy hay for them to gather to add to their nests, he was so cute. First time that I've seen him gathering nesting materials. He brought them to her, and she carefully arranged them in their nest. 









So that is the update on Aries. He's doing great and finding his way in the group. At first he came on a bit strong, and that got him into trouble with Screech who won't put up with a lot of baloney from a new comer. But things are quieting down a lot now. He's feeling more secure, and doesn't seem to have to show how tough he is. He's fitting in. He'll be pretty when his tail grows back in. Amazing that he had the girls fighting over him the way he looks. Wait til Rags sees what a handsome fellow she has snagged! LOL.


----------



## lwerden

What an amazing, wonderful and most happy development.

Aries looks so happy and well adjusted now. Little Rags is the "Beauty that tamed the Beast"

Don't we all just love happy endings?


----------



## Charis

lwerden said:


> What an amazing, wonderful and most happy development.
> 
> Aries looks so happy and well adjusted now. Little Rags is the *"Beauty that tamed the Beast"*
> Don't we all just love happy endings?




I like that, Louise.


----------



## Jay3

That's funny! They are cute. He got a winner there. I love that bird. She's really sweet. He's a lot better, but he's still arrogant little Aries. LOL. He's still getting used to everyone, and getting the others going at times, but much better. And he seems to be enjoying himself out there.


----------



## Big T

lwerden said:


> What an amazing, wonderful and most happy development.
> 
> Aries looks so happy and well adjusted now. Little Rags is the "Beauty that tamed the Beast"
> 
> Don't we all just love happy endings?


Aries,
I understand man. I have been chasing my wife's tail feathers for years and she always has me fixing the nest. But then, I wouldn't want it any other way.

Tirzah,
You have my respect. It was a beautiful thing you did young lady and "Aries" (the Ram) is the perfect name for this bird. Your mother has every right to be very proud of you.

Jay,
I hope you a ready for some tough little rams flying around. 

God Bless us all,
Tony


----------



## mr squeaks

GREAT UPDATES!!

Keep 'em comin'!!

Sounds like all is doing well in the "loft!"

Tony, you are quite the charmer! Your wife is a lucky woman! 

Sending Love, Hugs and Scritches to ALL

Shi and Mr. Squeaks/Dom/Gimie/WoeBeGone


----------



## Msfreebird

Ahhh, isn't love grand, LOL
Aries and Rags make a cute couple! Scrappy's loss - that will teach her to play TOO hard to get


----------



## doveone52

I am enjoying this sooo much! Please keep the updates coming.


----------



## Noahs helper

It's those magical curtains!!! ROFL


----------



## Noahs helper

Seriously Jay, I do enjoy reading your updates and am so happy that Aries is doing so well. You all did a wonderful job with Aries, I think his story would make a great childrens book.


----------



## c.hert

Neat story and updates and yes keep em coming for I am enjoying this happy thread.
c.hert


----------



## Tirzah

I am ELATED!!! I can't tell you how moved I am by seeing these pictures and reading up on Aries! Thank you so much Jay and to everyone else who supported Aries and helped his fairytale ending play out! Tell Aries hi from me - I love that little brat! And yes, keep the pics coming - they make my day!   

~Tirzah


----------



## Msfreebird

Tirzah said:


> I am ELATED!!! I can't tell you how moved I am by seeing these pictures and reading up on Aries! Thank you so much Jay and to everyone else who supported Aries and helped his fairytale ending play out! Tell Aries hi from me - I love that little brat! And yes, keep the pics coming - they make my day!
> 
> ~Tirzah


This thread is GREAT! 
There's nothing worse than rescuing a bird (or animal), taking care of it and then releasing or finding a home for it ----*and then never hearing anything about it* Not knowing whether it's making it on it's own OK or is happy in its new home.
This thread is GREAT!! HUGE pat on the back to Tirzah for rescuing Aries and Tony and Jay3 for stepping up to the plate


----------



## Tirzah

hey again everybody! How's it going? Jay, how are you, Aries, and your wonderful flock? Been thinking about you guys! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Big T

Hey Tirzah,

Good to hear from you again. From what I heard from Jay, Aries is well named for he thinks he is a God, but like all men a pretty little hen is bringing him back down to earth. 

Watch out for traps,
Tony


----------



## valeri

This story made me cry -- in a good way! I hadn't seen it until now. Thanks to everyone involved, from Aries's rescuer to Jay to all in between. You are the people who make this world work. I couldn't live on a planet where kindness like this didn't exist.


----------



## Jay3

Aries is doing fine. He was pretty quiet for a while, as he adjusted to the loft and the other birds, and of course that could only last just so long. Now he is becoming more vocal again, and mischievous. He is mated to rags, one of my favorites. Very sweet little hen. He covers nest duty so she gets out with the other hens for a dip in the bath, or to sit in the sun and bask out in the aviary. But when not covering nest duty, he is often chasing the other hens and driving them crazy, or taunting Virgil, who spends a great deal of time guarding the shelves outside his area. Aries likes to go over there just to get Virgil going. He's a little devil, that one. His wings and tail are just now starting to show some new growth. He got very annoyed at me for cleaning out his nest box a short while ago, and insisted that he and his little mate find a new location where I wouldn't be intruding. He dragged her all over the loft for 2 or 3 days, trying to nest in the weirdest places. Poor Rags just wanted to go home, but Aries wouldn't have it. Everytime she would attempt to go into their box, he would push her out, then leave himself, and call her to anew nook or cranny that he had discovered. I had to keep blocking access to these places, and he would get even madder. There were 2 broken eggs on the floor, which I suspect belonged to Rags, as she didn't have anywhere to nest. Finally, he accepted the fact that their box would be a better alternative than living like a nomad, and they returned to the nest box. He is something else. Never a dull moment. He collected straw and began a new nest. Can you even imagine letting him breed and having a bunch of little Aries' running around in the loft taking over? LOL.










Here is Aries sneaking into the hamper where I store their hay. Too Much! Actually, he learned this from Sammy, another resourceful rescue.











Here is Aries chasing Rags around the loft, and not allowing her to nest in their old box. He's just a tad on the bossy side.


----------



## Tirzah

hahaha! He just never ceases to crack me up even from all the way up there!! Thank you for sayin' hi everyone, and thank you so much Jaye for the updates and the photos! It is so funny to see him busy as a little bee! I hope Rags doesn't regret him - he does appear to be a hand full! lol!


----------



## Jay3

Oh, he's a handful alright. But Rags loves him in spite of himself.


----------



## Jay3

Hey look at me! I am a new beautiful bird! I now have wings and a tail! Aren't I beautiful?


----------



## Noahs helper

YES Aries you are beautiful!!! I get teary eyed every time I read this post! His story is the perfect example of why I enjoy PT so much!


----------



## spirit wings

yes it is such a wonderful story, and it reminds me that animals don't live in the past and feel sorry for themselves.. they just keep movin' on, and leave the emotional part to us.


----------



## Jay3

He's still crazy, although a bit calmer than he was. He and Rags are mated, and he takes his turn on the eggs. But let her stray out of the box when she should be, in his opinion, on the eggs, and there is hell to pay. He won't just go in and cover the eggs as some of the cocks will if the hen leaves them. No, not Aries! He will chase her down and drive her back to the nest box. He's a very bossy little guy. LOL. And don't mess with his box, or he spends hours trying to find a new "safer" location. Poor Rags gets periodically dragged all over the loft, in search of a new nesting sight that I cannot get to. Once put into the loft, he became harder to pick up. He didn't like you reaching for him. Pretty understandable considering where he came from. But alas, he has a weakness for peanuts and safflower seeds, so I'm finding it easier to get to him. He's funny. If Rags is out and he wants her back in the nest box, he doesn't let a little thing like not wanting to land on you stop him. He will practically go through you in trying to get to her. He has no fear. The longer he is here, I more I like him. Now that his tail has grown out, he is a pretty good sized bird.


----------



## Jay3

spirit wings said:


> yes it is such a wonderful story, and it reminds me that animals don't live in the past and feel sorry for themselves.. *they just keep movin' on, and leave the emotional part to us.*


*
*


Food for thought, I think.


----------



## MaggieG

Is aries in Maine now?


----------



## Big T

MaggieG said:


> Is aries in Maine now?


Aries lives in Mass. with Jay. He was a Georgia Bird that moved north cause of good people and pretty tail feathers.

Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Aries lives in Mass. with Jay. He was a Georgia Bird that moved north cause of good people and pretty tail feathers.
> 
> Tony



And curtains! Tony, don't forget the curtains. LOL.


----------



## Big T

Jay3 said:


> And curtains! Tony, don't forget the curtains. LOL.


You know,,, Once you help with curtains the single life is over. I, personally wouldn't have it any other way. Aries is a happy fellow, well deserved after his experience in Georgia. Tirzah is his hero. Jay is the landlord, cook, cleaning lady, doc and all around good person. Me, I'm the guy that stuff him in a box and sent him on one hell of a ride.

God Bless,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> You know,,, Once you help with curtains the single life is over. I, personally wouldn't have it any other way. Aries is a happy fellow, well deserved after his experience in Georgia. Tirzah is his hero. Jay is the landlord, cook, cleaning lady, doc and all around good person. Me, I'm the guy that stuff him in a box and sent him on one hell of a ride.
> 
> God Bless,
> Tony


*CORRECTION!* You Tony, are the guy who made it all possible! And one hell of a guy.


----------



## Tirzah

hey everybody!!
Aries sure does look like a brand new bird with his feathers coming in - these updates and everyone's comments still bring so much joy - thank you!! Jay, I really enjoy and appreciate continuing to learn about his personality through your stories about him! I have learned so much about pigeon behavior through all this - especially from reading about your loft - they are such social and complex animals. From the moment I first saw Aries, this has been and continues to be a rich experience full of heartache, love, learning, trust, support, and compassion, and also a beautiful experience of people helping one another for an important cause. You guys are the best! I hope to see more soon!

~Tirzah


----------



## Jay3

Hi Tirzah. Nice to hear from you. Aries is doing great. He has fitted in wonderfully here. Still doesn't like being picked up, and still backs off when I first approach him. He has done that since being transferred into the loft. I think he still expects someone to catch him and put him in a little cage. Even in the house, he hated being caged. I let him approach me instead for the treats I give them at the end of the day. He does much better that way. Guess he feels like it is his idea, and he feels more in control, which he really likes. He is getting more trusting though as time goes on. He will eventually realize that he will never again be put in a trap. He enjoys his bath and time out in the aviary in the sun. And takes his nesting responsibilities very seriously. He's a great addition to our little group, and we enjoy him. Looks great with his wings and tail, doesn't he? Makes him look a lot larger. LOL. I think he likes that too.


----------



## blessitwings

Have you found a spot for him already?


----------



## Jay3

blessingwings, when you come in on an old thread, you need to read the thread to find out what happened. I adopted Aries last spring. You can tell how old the thread is by the date in the upper left hand corner. He's quite a little character.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

I LOVE this thread!

God bless you, Jay, Tony & Tirzah!

Aries was found by an Angel and continues to meet more Angels in his life.
Such a lucky pigeon! Now he has a beautiful and doting wife, Rags!

What an interesting journey it has been for him 
Bring tears to my eyes. Here is a random hug for Aries!


----------



## Jay3

Oh ya, Aries is still a mischievous little guy, and still stirring things up in the loft. Never a dull moment! LOL!


----------



## ValencianFigs

What a happy ending!


----------



## Miss-Sassypants

Please keep the photos and stories coming, Jay! 
I love reading about him & Rags!

What an adorable two!  More please! Hehehe...


----------



## Tirzah

Hi everybody! Thanks for more great pics Jay! Is the light colored bird Scrappy? Has Scrappy found a guy "worthy" of her yet?  I think Rags and Aries are such a beautiful pair, and I'm so glad he found someone who can put up with him! lol! My mom says to say hi to you and Aries - she came to visit me in Georgia right after I had gotten him and fell in love with his spunky personality - she still checks the forum for pics! Thank you again for being the perfect home for critters who were originally dealt a bad hand in life - It's just the most beautiful thing.... Keep the pics coming! And Tony, how are you and your birds doin?! 
~Tirzah


----------



## blessitwings

Jay3 said:


> blessingwings, when you come in on an old thread, you need to read the thread to find out what happened. I adopted Aries last spring. You can tell how old the thread is by the date in the upper left hand corner. He's quite a little character.


Sorry new to this


----------



## Jay3

blessitwings said:


> Sorry new to this


That's okay. Just thought it would be easier for you if I explained about the date.
Think lots of us have done that. I know I have.


----------



## Jay3

Tirzah said:


> Hi everybody! Thanks for more great pics Jay! Is the light colored bird Scrappy? Has Scrappy found a guy "worthy" of her yet?  I think Rags and Aries are such a beautiful pair, and I'm so glad he found someone who can put up with him! lol! My mom says to say hi to you and Aries - she came to visit me in Georgia right after I had gotten him and fell in love with his spunky personality - she still checks the forum for pics! Thank you again for being the perfect home for critters who were originally dealt a bad hand in life - It's just the most beautiful thing.... Keep the pics coming! And Tony, how are you and your birds doin?!
> ~Tirzah



Hi Tirzah! Yes, the little bird on top of the bale of straw is Scrappy. And she is now mated to one of my Oops babies, Dale. Tell your Mom Hi from us. And he still has the same spunky personality. LOL. Just look at that pic of him in his nest box. Like a little storm cloud.


----------



## doveone52

I also love this thread. An amazing story of pigeon heart and human kindness! Aries does look like a little handful! Beautiful birds and beautiful people!


----------



## Big T

Tirzah said:


> And Tony, how are you and your birds doin?!
> ~Tirzah


I am a lot like Aries, I make a lot of noise but do what the wife tells me. Cause everyone knows if the wife is happy I'm happy, and if the wife ain't happy then I'm in Big trouble.

Merry Christmas,
Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> I am a lot like Aries, I make a lot of noise but do what the wife tells me. Cause everyone knows if the wife is happy I'm happy, and if the wife ain't happy then I'm in Big trouble.
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Tony


LOL!


----------



## Msfreebird

Big T said:


> I am a lot like Aries, I make a lot of noise but do what the wife tells me. Cause everyone knows if the wife is happy I'm happy, and if the wife ain't happy then I'm in Big trouble.
> 
> Merry Christmas,
> Tony


I LIKE that attitude! 
Merry Christmas


----------



## Tirzah

Hey everybody - how have you been? How's little Aries? Has anyone heard of or watched the new series "Taking on Tyson" - about Mike Tyson and his pigeons? I just watched the first episode on Animal Planet. There were some wonderful looking birds on the show. I hope all is well! Talk to you soon! Jay - give that little monster a kiss for me! 

~Tirzah


----------



## Jay3

Hi Tirzah. Nice to hear from you. Aries is doing just great. He's still a little monster, and bossy with his mate. He loves peanuts, baths, and strutting his stuff. We're in March now, so soon he will be spending a great deal of his time out in the warm sunny aviary just soaking up the rays. But always where he can keep little rags in his sight. LOL. He's fine! I'll have to post more pics when I can.


----------



## sparrowheart

Hello Tony and Jay. My name is Sharon and I am Tirzah's mother. I just wanted to thank you both so much for giving Aries a wonderful new home. I have enjoyed reading the posts on the forum for the last year and seeing all the wonderful photos as well. 
I was visiting Tirzah the week that she rescued Aries and I fell in love with him and gave him his name because he was such a bossy little fellow, always strutting his stuff. He made us both laugh at his antics.
I was involved in wild bird rescue for 16 years and worked with two licensed wild bird sanctuaries. In 1998 due to a severe illness I was no longer allowed to have birds. It broke my heart and I miss my birds so much. 
So it was a real treat for me to spend a week with Aries. 
My daughter has rescued animals of all sorts since she was very small and one of the most surprising rescues she made was when she was in high school and came home with a young black headed vulture. That made for a very interesting day and the next day we got him to a wildlife sanctuary where he could be properly taken care of and eventually released.
Once again, thank you so much for all the wonderful things you do for pigeons. Keep the updates and photos coming. Sincerely Sharon


----------



## Jay3

Nice to meet you Sharon. Aries is doing fine, and he is still very bossy. A little guy with lots of attitude. He likes to make it clear to everyone where his favorite perches are, and doesn't like to share them.He's still the same little dynamo that you came to know and love. LOL.


----------



## Big T

sparrowheart said:


> Hello Tony and Jay. My name is Sharon and I am Tirzah's mother. I just wanted to thank you both so much for giving Aries a wonderful new home. I have enjoyed reading the posts on the forum for the last year and seeing all the wonderful photos as well.
> I was visiting Tirzah the week that she rescued Aries and I fell in love with him and gave him his name because he was such a bossy little fellow, always strutting his stuff. He made us both laugh at his antics.
> I was involved in wild bird rescue for 16 years and worked with two licensed wild bird sanctuaries. In 1998 due to a severe illness I was no longer allowed to have birds. It broke my heart and I miss my birds so much.
> So it was a real treat for me to spend a week with Aries.
> My daughter has rescued animals of all sorts since she was very small and one of the most surprising rescues she made was when she was in high school and came home with a young black headed vulture. That made for a very interesting day and the next day we got him to a wildlife sanctuary where he could be properly taken care of and eventually released.
> Once again, thank you so much for all the wonderful things you do for pigeons. Keep the updates and photos coming. Sincerely Sharon


Ya'll give me way too much credit. Thank God I have a wife to keep me in my place. I was nothing more than the Big Mean Man that stuffed Aries in a box and shipped him off to a new life whether he wanted it or not. 

Ya'll be good,
Tony


----------



## Mitzi

What a wonderful year long story! Wow. I've been involved in different animal rescue for most of my life but I have to say Pigeon People and Golden Retriever People take *ALL* the cakes as far as dedication. Some of the pigeon stories are true stories of real heroism.


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> Ya'll give me way too much credit. Thank God I have a wife to keep me in my place. I was nothing more than the Big Mean Man that stuffed Aries in a box and shipped him off to a new life whether he wanted it or not.
> 
> Ya'll be good,
> Tony



Well ya know what Tony? You didn't have to. But you did.


----------



## Big T

OK Jay, admit it. Tirzah is the real Hero for she saved Aries from certain death. I am just the guy that moved the bird from point A to point B. But you, Jay, get the pleasure of having a bird full of personality that I am sure brings a smile most everyday. Aries is truely one in a million, I never seen a pigeon like him ever. Tirzah has blessed you with true joy with that bird and all of us who were a small part of Aries' life were touched by the brave, strong, spirit that we know as Aries. 

Tony


----------



## Jay3

Big T said:


> OK Jay, admit it. Tirzah is the real Hero for she saved Aries from certain death. I am just the guy that moved the bird from point A to point B. But you, Jay, get the pleasure of having a bird full of personality that I am sure brings a smile most everyday. Aries is truely one in a million,* I never seen a pigeon like him ever. *Tirzah has blessed you with true joy with that bird and all of us who were a small part of Aries' life were touched by the brave, strong, spirit that we know as Aries.
> 
> Tony



Neither have I. Trust me, he's still the same, very high spirited and with a very strong personality. He's smart too. He's the only one I have, that if I want to catch him, cannot. He's too smart, and never lets himself be cornered. And he's fast. He'll come to you for treats, but lets you know that you DO NOT pick him up. He's a character. Always on guard. I can only imagine what he has gone through. Yes, he's a very interesting personality in the flock. We love him though, in spite of himself. LOL.


----------



## sparrowheart

HI Jay, this is Sharon again, Tirzah's mom. How is Aries doing ? I am sure he is still quite the bossy fellow. I do not know where you live in relation to those terrible storms that came through your state, I do hope you and all the birds are doing well.
Sincerely Sharon


----------



## Jay3

Hi Sharon. Aries is doing great. It's warm and sunny here and he just took a bath and lounged outside in the sun for a while. Now he's back in his box guarding the nest so his mate can bath. Not much changed with him. He's bossy, and likes to chase the hens. Sometimes he has to be put in 'time out' (where he carries on continually, as he hates to be caged. Can you blame him?),so that the hens can enjoy a peaceful time in the bath and preen in peace in the sunshine afterwards. I have a few like that. I'll have to post some pics soon. Thanks for asking about him.


----------



## sparrowheart

*Hi Jay from Tirzah's Mom*

HI Jay, so glad to hear that you and your flock are all safe from the storms out east and doing well.
Aries certainly is a handful it sounds like. I did fall in love with him in just that one week that I was visiting Tirzah.
Tirzah is going in for an interview for a job at another facility so I am really hoping that she will be hired. She is ready to move on from what she is doing at the present time.
She has rescued another slaughter chicken she found laying on the side of the road so she has another avian friend. 
Thank you so much once again for all the wonderful work you do with pigeons that need a good home. Your an angel. Sincerely Sharon


----------



## joycenjohnb

Where are you located?


----------



## sparrowheart

*Sparrowheart*

Hi Joycenjohnb and Jay, sorry I have not replied, have been quite busy with the recent difficult weather here, from drought to hurricane Irene and then right afterwords tropical storm Lee. I live in Pa. not far from the Md. line.
I hope Jay that you and your flock missed all the severe weather that headed north after it hit us. How is that character Aires doing these days ?
I rescued a little sparrow between storms and had her for over a week. I got her to a wildlife bird rescue facility on Friday. The people there think she is blind and so she will not be releasable. But they will take care of her so she will have as good a life as possible with her condition.
I will be going to Georgia to visit my daughter Tirzah next month. She now has a flock of five chickens that she has rescued. 
My best to all the bird lovers out there and a big hi to Tony as well.
Sharon


----------



## sparrowheart

*Hello Jay and Tony from Tirzah's mom in Md.*

I cant believe how long its been since I last checked on Airies. I do hope the little character is doing really well. WE have had almost no winter here and no spring at all. We already have temps in the 80's sorry to say. It looks like you have had a fairly mild winter season as well further north.
I did go to Georgia in November to visit Tirzah and then again in Dec. to help her move to Florida to her new job at a zoo there. She loves the animals and her work and is very happy. She rescued yet another bird while she was looking for a place to live down there in Dec. This time it was a full grown black headed vulture. She was able to get it to a bird facility in Ga. and after three months of being brought back to health she found it a forever home at a zoo. It was unreleasable due to a injured wing. 
I am recovering from surgery and am anxious to get the go ahead so I can get busy with all my spring cleaning and yard work. Everything is blooming so early this year. 
I did have one bird sighting last week that was a first for me in this area. I saw nine wild turkeys crossing the corn field behind our house. They are remarkable birds and it was wonderful to see them. 
Let me know when you can how your flock is doing. A big hi to Tony as well. Tirzah is really busy but I will tell her I emailed you and thank you once again for all that you do for birds. Sincerely Sharon


----------



## sparrowheart

*HI Jay and Tony from Tirzah's MOM*

HI Jay, I did not realize how long it has been since I logged on here. I thought I emailed you earlier this year but time really goes by quickly. 
How is Aries doing these days ? I do hope he is doing well and behaving himself. 
Tirzah has moved to Florida and has a job as a mammal keeper at the Jacksonville Zoo. She loves her job and works in three areas of the zoo. She organized the zoo and a bird rehabilitator not long after she started working there. In May they have large rookeries of different kinds of birds, wood storks, spoon bills, egrets etc. that nest in the tree's at the zoo. When babies fall out the zoo was unable to take care of them so thanks to Tirzah, they are now transported to a woman who takes care of them and then releases them when they are ready to go.
She loves her job and takes care of many different kinds of animals from several big cats to Rhino's and African hoof stock. 
I hope this little email finds you and your flock well. WE here in Pa. after a very long hot and dry summer are very much looking forward to fall and winter. 
We are hoping that Tirzah can come home for Christmas this year. She has not been home since Christmas 2009. Take care, Sharon


----------



## nancyandcleo

Wow--I couldn't read the whole thread (all 15 pages of it!), but this is SUCH a great story. Tirzah, Jay, and Tony, you guys are amazing. Aries is a very lucky bird (aside from the SOB's using him as bait).

I see Tirzah's in Jacksonville now--an hour north of me, and where my son goes to school. It's nice knowing that someone that caring lives nearby.


----------



## sparrowheart

*Hello Nancy and Cleo, Jay and Tony from Tirzah's mom Sparrowheart*

IM so happy that you enjoyed the story of Aires and his journey that started in a bait trap and ended with a wonderful woman who gave him a forever home. Jay and Tony were just terrific to help out this pidgeon.
I have not heard from Jay for a couple of years so I do hope that Aries is doing well. He was quite the character as I got to know him not long after my daughter rescued him while I was visiting her. 
She is happily working at the Jacksonville zoo now and continues to give homes to all sorts of critters, furred and feathered that are in need of love and care. When she was looking for a place to live on her move to Florida, she ended up rescuing a adult black headed vulture and found it a home in another zoo.
Jay and Tony if you see this post, I do hope that you will let Tirzah and I know how Aires is doing these days. 
You can always email me directly at [email protected]. 
I hope you are all doing well and your feathered friends and family as well.
Sincerely Sharon/sparrowheart


----------



## sparrowheart

*HI Jay from Tirzah's MOM concerning Aires*

HI Jay, I hope you and your flock are all doing well. Its been awhile since I have written and I was wondering how Aires is doing these days ? If you see this and get a chance to respond, Tirzah and I would love to know how he is doing. 
We do think of him quite often and also how you and Tony teamed up to give him a wonderful and loving home. 
Thankyou once again for your kindness and generosity.
Sincerely Sharon Nichols


----------



## gingerpoo

Any update on Aires today? Still around?


----------



## sparrowheart

*Hello gingerpoo from sparrowheart*

I have not heard from Jay for three years now so maybe she no longer checks out this forum. So I dont know how Aires is doing but Im sure under Jay's kind care he is doing well. As you can read, I have tried to be in touch about once or twice a year but have not heard anything since June of 2011.
IM sure Jay is very busy with her flock and life in general but hopefully she will log on sometime maybe this year and give us an update on Aires.
Sincerely Sparrowheart


----------

